# Rough draft pre-contest diet. What do you think?



## mick01 (May 13, 2002)

Any questions or comments? Suggestions?


Week 14: Add extra Multi , 50mg B, 3000mg C, 1600iu E 

Week 12: Add salt to all food P 40% C 40% F 20% start EFA???s 
now adjust caloric intake LBM x 11-13 

Week 10: Possibly adjust caloric intake, depending on status

Week 8: Drop whey protein for casein 

Week 7: Start 3 day carb cycling.  1st  Day - 1 cup cooked oatmeal at breakfast and 1 ½ cups greens before bed. 
                                                        2nd Day ??? Small fruit at breakfast and 1-2 cups greens with each subsequent meal.
                                                        3rd Day ??? Same as day 2 except last meal will have oatmeal, sweet potato, banana, greens. This continues until week 4 maybe week 3.

Week 4: Carbs up to 40% split between starch and fibrous. Fat almost totally from EFA???s / Protein from whole sources Water 2+gal a day 

Week 3: I will hate EVERYONE!

Week 2: Last leg day/ last abdominal work 

Week 1:Be ready!

6 Days: Cut carbs to about 100gm half starch half fiber 

5 Days: Cut carbs to 50gm / Cut sodium as low as possible 

4 Days: Carbs again 50gm / Last day of training and cardio

3 Days: Start carbs / Starches every hour / Get some protein 

2 Days: Cut water by about 1/3 add 70ml Glycerol to 16oz water 
twice during the day

1 Day: 70ml Glycerol with 16oz water twice today / cut water completely late afternoon /

Show Time!
Decent clean breakfast / only enough water to wash it down 

Mick


----------



## w8lifter (May 13, 2002)

Well, it's interesting 

Kinda need more detail to give much of an opinion, especially on your final week, stats would be nice, have you used this before? Did it work for you?


----------



## mick01 (May 13, 2002)

Currently 218 11%. Bf has been dropping slow but steady over the past 2-3 months on current diet.  At my current rate I'll be approximately 215 9-10% at 15-16 weeks out. 

I???m hoping to come in right at the top of the light heavy. 

The last week would be new for the most part. I'm hoping the drastic cut in carbs followed by a gradual and steady carb load will allow me to fill out and keep my cuts. But I???m worried about my carb "spilling over" and making me smooth.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 13, 2002)

LT Heavy is 176-198 in most Federations.

Cardio is mentined but not in detail and with dropping water the last few days, I don't think the high 190s are likely!

But, the diet could work great, but unless you have done this before, or are on insulin and or other special vitamins, I think you will spill from starting carbs 3 days at at hourly intervals!  Gycerol is a two edged sword, and your water balance and metabolism have to be "just right" for it to work.  Matter of fact, there is a lot more science to sodium depleting/potassium loading and water manipultion. (W8 and I can help, we have a consulting service)

1600 Iu of E is a bit much, if you get injured in the gym, it may cause excessive bleeding, even under the skin, I would drop that to 800.

If your comfortable with your diet and plan, gr8, if not, let us know and W8 will bump RD's "Special Post" which has two diet plans that would be excellent for your BW, only change is much less cardio because of your starting BF levels (less will preserve more LBM)!

Good Luck 

DP


----------



## mick01 (May 13, 2002)

I was really hoping to come in at the top of the class. I thought if I could retain my lean mass at about 4% I be set. I wasn???t figuring in cutting the water the last few days. (No special vitamins here.)

I haven???t really decided how I'm going to approach the cardio aspect. I don???t do cardio. I train once every 4 days each workout is only about 15-20 mins. (A die hard HIT'er ) I figured my cardio would initially consist of a 30min morning walk. I'm hoping the walk and about 30min of posing practice in the evening might be enough extra expenditure to lean me out. If not I could ramp it up later. 

I didn???t know that about the vitamin E? Learn something new every day. Will do. 

I'd love any input on sodium/potassium and water manipulation. What???s this consulting service? 

I would also like to see the "special posts???. I???m always open to new ideas.

Thanks
Mick


----------



## w8lifter (May 13, 2002)

You'll still need to drop water in the final week! You want to come in dry and hard, everyone else will be!

I will bump RD's post, it's in the Journal section


----------



## mick01 (May 13, 2002)

I will come in dry. What I meant was, I hadn???t figured in the added weight loss of coming in dehydrated. I was hoping to come in right at 198 but it may not be possible. I still have some time so maybe I can get another pound or two of lean mass on me. 

Thanks, I'll Look for the posts.

Mick


----------



## gopro (May 14, 2002)

The way you have it laid out it is hard for me to really see whats going on. Could you post a sample diet day for the beginning of your prep. Its not always great to lay out your whole plan from start to finish because you don't know how your body will be responding week to week. Adjustments constantly need to be made.

By the way, the glycerol should only be used contest day, about 6 hours before hitting the stage.


----------



## mick01 (May 14, 2002)

I will more than likely only lift 3 times in an 8 day cycle. I currently only lift twice in 8 days. I???m not sure if I will increase my weight training volume or not?????? My cardio plan is starting out with 30min walks in the morning. I'll ramp up later if I have to. Also I plan to practice posing allot. 
Considering my only exercise at this time is my workout every 4 days (and they are very short) the above plan is a large increase in total volume for me. 

I'll have to wait to get my exact portion size according to my LBM. But it may look something like this:

Before walk: 7gm glutamine, ECA stack

Meal 1: (After walk)
Oatmeal
Small banana
Flax
Whey
Coffee (black)
Multi-vitamin
Creatine 5gm
Glutamine 7gm

Meal 2:
Plain grilled or boiled chicken
Sweet potato
Broccoli
Flax

Train: If it???s a training day I thought of taking in dextrose after training until 8 weeks out? What do you think? So, after training 5gm creatine, 7glutamine, 25gm dextrose, ABCD vitamins, ALA, and whey.
If a non-training day I will add the vitamins and glutamine to meal 3.

Meal 3:
Canned albacore
Pearl Barley
Salad (Spinach/peppers)
Flax and vinegar dressing

Meal 4:
Egg whites (boiled)
Brown rice
Broccoli
Flax

Meal 5: 
Chicken
Salad (same as above)
Flax and vinegar dressing

Posing practice either hear or after meal 6.

Meal 6:
Halibut
Broccoli
Flax
Multi-vitamin

Meal 7:
Casein shake
Flax
7gm glutamine

I???ll be taking an ECA stack and drinking green tea throughout the day.

I thought I would do this until week 7 and start carb cycling?

What are your thoughts on pre-contest supplementation? When would you cut out the creatine?

Well what do you think???????

Thanks
Mick


----------



## gopro (May 14, 2002)

Overall, your diet looks solid. It is a good starting point, but adjustments should be made each week depending on progress...scale, mirror, BF%.

You have plenty of room to drop carbs as you go along. Again, this will depend on week to week progress.

As for supps...you have made some good choices. Creatine should be cut at 7 days out. The final week can be used to manipulate water. The dextrose post workout is fine for now. That can always be dropped later.

Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## mick01 (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Overall, your diet looks solid. It is a good starting point, but adjustments should be made each week depending on progress...scale, mirror, BF%.
> 
> You have plenty of room to drop carbs as you go along. Again, this will depend on week to week progress.
> ...




Thanks!!!!!

What???s your take on adjustments? Meaning: if Bf is not dropping fast enough do you increase activity or decrease calories? If you drop calories do you drop them all or just decrease carbs or fat? 

What do you think about my sodium approach? Should I also be tracking my potassium? Or at least track it the last week?

Thanks again
Mick


----------



## gopro (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mick01 *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As far as adjustments...you can really do either, that is, lower calories or increase activity. A slight increase in cardio work or a slight decrease in carbs should get things moving. I usually drop about 20 grams of carbs per week from my diet, while keeping protein and fat constant.

Your sodium approach is fine. Don't worry about potassium until the final week. However, even then, you won't need much potassium.


----------



## mick01 (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> As far as adjustments...you can really do either, that is, lower calories or increase activity. A slight increase in cardio work or a slight decrease in carbs should get things moving. I usually drop about 20 grams of carbs per week from my diet, while keeping protein and fat constant.
> ...



20 grams per week or 20 grams per day? Has dropping 100 cals per week been enough for you without increasing cardio?

Except for the supplements listed above I really haven???t tried many. (I???m too skeptical). What are your thoughts on the Nor's, the Gh stuff, and ZMA?

Thanks,
Mick


----------



## gopro (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mick01 *_
> 
> 
> 20 grams per week or 20 grams per day? Has dropping 100 cals per week been enough for you without increasing cardio?
> ...



To clarify...I mean I drop about 20 grams of carbs per day for a week, then drop another 20 per day the following week.

I wouldn't bother with the Nor's, or the "real GH" in the dropper bottles. The ZMA will help you sleep a little better.

You could explore 1-Test or 1-AD...these work. Phosphatidylserine is good for keeping cortisol down. Yohimbe is great to stack with a fat burner. There are some others, but it gets a little expensive.


----------



## mick01 (May 16, 2002)

THanks for the input! I may yell at ya later! I have to do a little research on phosphatidylserine.


Mick


----------



## gopro (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mick01 *_
> THanks for the input! I may yell at ya later! I have to do a little research on phosphatidylserine.
> 
> 
> Mick



Okey dokey


----------



## mick01 (May 18, 2002)

I did some research on phosphatidylserine. Its pretty expensive taken at 800mg even once a day. 
What have been your experiences with it? Everything I read stated it was for brain function and my possibly help geriatrics.
(I???m not that old yet.) 
I didn???t find anything on cortisol.

1-AD and or 1-test huh? Those are always a controversial subject like any pro-hormone, on BB boards. I???m assuming you have used them as well? I will also assume you believe it to be beneficial. What kind of daily dose did you use and for how long? Did you stack it with any other hormones?

What can you tell me about herbal diuretics? Recommendations?

I've been reading some other threads and you also recommended 
Adrenalin by Gennapharm. Is there home page the only place to purchase it? Its the only one that came up on the search. So have you tried EVEY supplement there is? 

I've never relied too heavily on supplements, mostly just protein, creatine, glutamine and an occasional ECA stack. 

Just looking for all the info I can get. Trying to get my shit together I need every advantage I can get.


Thanks again for your time
Mick


----------



## gopro (May 19, 2002)

As for the Phosphatidylserine...yes it is helpful for brain function, but it is also quite effective for lowering cortisol. I have used it primarily pre-contest with positive results on my recovery and my ability to train hard on low cals.

As for 1-AD and 1-Test...no, I don't use them, but only because the organization I compete for has banned them...otherwise I would certainly use them. My positive comments about them come from research, talking to industry insiders, and my experimentation with them on clients. They appear to work rather well for everyone!

As for herbal diuretics...the best one I've ever used or come across is Taraxatone by Cytodyne. Sometimes I will add a little extra dandelion root to the mix for even better results.

As for Adrenalin...I think they are the only one's that sell it...Genepharm that is. Not sure if ant "discount" wharehouses stock it or not. It is some serious stuff!

I think that was what you asked about. Let me know if there's more.


----------



## mick01 (May 23, 2002)

Thanks Gopro!

I've been on many BB forums and usually all I do is answer the questions. Every time I would have a question of my own I would get very little if any response! Thanks!

Well, from the research I've done, your recommendations, and some savvy advertising I???m going to try 1-AD or 1-Test or both. But what would you recommend for a daily does? What about stacking the two? Could I push a cycle to 12 weeks or would that be too long? I???m thinking of going with Ergopharm (sp) for the 1-AD but not sure about the test. 

One more: When carb cycling do you keep the daily caloric in take the same by replacing them with protein and fat, and do you split it 50/50? Meaning; making up half the calories from pro and half from fat?

Thanks again!
Mick


----------



## gopro (May 24, 2002)

Sorry it took so long to get back to you...

Go only with 1 product. 1-AD will turn into 1-Test in the body, this is why 1-Test is slightly superior, but both are good. I would go with Syntrax, or S.A.N. at 400 mg per day for no more than 8 weeks, or, VPX liquid at 9 cc per day.

AS for carb cycling...I will make up the carb cals with protein, but, toward the end of my diet I will begin adding in more fat to keep up energy levels.


----------



## trueloveisheavy (Dec 25, 2011)

looks real good


----------

